# X1 2017 roof bars



## swankypotter (Jul 24, 2014)

I have a set of roof bars (gen BMW bars) for my M2 comp, just wondering if there are feet I couod buy to fit them to my misses x1 2017 with the flush bars? 

If its a case of getting new bars does anyone know if the bars are interchangeable I.e does the 3 series touring or x3 bars fit other BMWs with flush bars like the x1 has?

Cheers


----------

